# Cheap vacuum chamber for stabelizing wood



## kimbo (23/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Genosmate (27/6/15)

Nice @kimbo ,how did it end up?


----------



## kimbo (27/6/15)

Genosmate said:


> Nice @kimbo ,how did it end up?


It was overcast here the last few days so i have the piece of wood on the heater drying. Will update the vid with photos after it dried properly, but look good


----------



## Genosmate (27/6/15)

kimbo said:


> It was overcast here the last few days so i have the piece of wood on the heater drying. Will update the vid with photos after it dried properly, but look good


Thanks,do you think that wrapping in foil and putting in the oven at a low temp might help?


----------



## kimbo (27/6/15)

Genosmate said:


> Thanks,do you think that wrapping in foil and putting in the oven at a low temp might help?


It think that is the curing for the Cactus Juice, high temp and the foil is just to keep the heat inside. I used normal Varnish just for this test and all went well, just letting it rest properly to give the inside Varnish a chance to dry.


----------



## Genosmate (27/6/15)

I meant a very low temp,the lowest the oven will go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (27/6/15)

Genosmate said:


> I meant a very low temp,the lowest the oven will go.


My mom will kill me dead if i put something other than food in her stove, hence the heater

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (2/7/15)

After about a week on the heater, my elbows were greased and ready




After

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (2/7/15)




----------



## johan (2/7/15)

Looks awesome @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

